# Manchester terrier - separation anxiety or tantrum?



## lucidlou (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I have a 16 week old Manchester Terrier puppy who has had 'separation' symptoms since I got her. However, they are not consistent. I can leave her in the house alone for a couple of hours (with stuffed kongs, radio on, etc) and she's absolutely fine - quiet when I leave the house, quiet when I come back. We've had builders doing an extension next door and I've asked if she's been noisy while I'm out - they've said not.

By contrast, she'll start whining as soon as I leave the kitchen (where her crate is) to go to the loo upstairs / take a shower etc. To be honest, the recurring theme seems to be, if she knows there are people in the house, but no-one in the kitchen with her (whether she's crated or not), she kicks off.

In some ways it has got better, e.g. she now doesn't start whining until I've got to the bathroom upstairs (before she would whine as soon as I left the kitchen)...

But in others, it has got worse, e.g. she has recently started barking (LOUDLY) as well as whining and whimpering. The bark is sporadic but ongoing which from my brief searches online is typical of separation. She can easily go for 90 mins or longer.

How we've been handling it is as follows:
1) Leave her in there with kongs or other such distraction items
1b) I have also done a lot of coming and going in and out of her line of sight before leaving 'proper' - to try to help her learn that I'm not leaving her forever, just (trying!) to go for a wee!
2) Ignore her completely if she is vocalising so as not to reinforce the behaviour
3) But, not leave her for more than 45 mins before taking her outside in case she needs the loo (in reality she can now easily go for 90mins - 2 hours without needing the loo). When I do this, I interact with her as minimally as possible and make the loo trip as short as possible, then leave her in the kitchen again.
4) If absolutely necessary to go into the kitchen, try to wait for her to stop vocalising; ignore her completely, do whatever it was, and then leave again

I really feel like I'm doing everything I've been advised to (have spoken to my puppy class trainers about this), and while I have seen some improvements, I am concerned by the introduction of the barking. I also feel that I should have seen more improvement in the 8 weeks I've had her. I am also particularly aware of this because of her breed, which is known to be a) stubborn and b) prone to separation problems, so I really want to try to break this habit before she hits 20 weeks. I would REALLY appreciate some advice!!

So my main questions are:
1) Is it reasonable/normal for a 16 week old who's been at my house for 8 weeks to still be showing this type of behaviour?
2) Is it really a separation problem? Or could it be that she knows people are in the house and is demanding attention?
3) What else can I do / or do differently?
4) How long is realistic to expect that this could take for her to learn?
5) Is there any breed-specific advice?
6) Could the appearance of barking be to do with her growing rather than to do with the problem getting worse?

I've never had a puppy before, so am super conscious of getting these first few weeks right - and also would really appreciate any reassurances about what's 'normal' as well as what's realistic to expect. I'm really upset that I feel like I'm doing absolutely everything I've been advised to do and it just doesn't seem to be working.... 

Thanks so much for your perspectives!!


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Firstly, welcome to the forum  congrats on your new puppy!!

Secondly, she's still very very young. It's hard for her to be alone and hearing you moving about is probably a struggle for her as she wants to be with you all the time! But of course she has to learn to be alone also. How is she in her crate generally? Does she settle? What do you do when she's whining/ barking?

My pup is 15 weeks old and still whines in her crate occasionally. She's slowly getting better but it takes time and a lot of patience


----------



## lucidlou (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi lotlot!
Thanks, yes, it's important to remember she's still such a little baby. And she IS absolutely amazing in pretty much every other respect. I suppose at root, I just want to know that I'm doing everything I can to help her become confident and comfortable with being left alone while I'm in the house! 

She loves her crate. Happily sleeps in there at night and during the day, will go in to play of her own accord, etc. I don't generally crate her during the day, rather I give her the run of the kitchen, but if she's overtired I will shut her in for a nap and she's fine with that, will settle quite easily. Sometimes I crate her while we eat dinner, again if she's being overtired and boisterous, just so she learns to settle while we eat. It's not always necessary though. I only ever shut the door if she's already content to be in there.

Usually when I'm about the house she's not crated, I don't know whether it would make things better or worse to crate her just when I go for a wee? I suspect it wouldn't help.

I guess I just need the reassurance that I'm not damaging her irreparably by ignoring her! And that it will get better!! I wish she could talk


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i think its just an age thing with being so young.

how long are her walks? as could be built up excess energy.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Happy new Manchester terrier puppy 

Have not got any advice to offer but she Sounds very much like my Chester. 

Manchesters I do believe bond very strongly to one particular person.with Chester I'm that person  so he will wait and sometimes have the odd whimper when I'm out the room. 

Manchesters are a very very vocal breed , wait till she starts howling


----------



## Mansiya (Sep 23, 2013)

Manchesters do suffer from separation anxiety, as a breed they are devoted to their owners though sometimes you wouldnt know this as they leg it across the fields totally deaf to your callings.

It sounds like you have been given the right advice and it is just a question of time and maturity. Ignore her if she does cry and dont make a big fuss over her when she is let out of the crate as she will start to see it as being praised for coming out of the crate!

Teach her tricks as well as the usual sit, stay, down, etc. Manchesters are good at tricks and enjoy learning. At her age, you cannot walk her too far or you risk damaging ligaments but mentally learning is just as tiring as physical exercise for a baby. Mine all know their left paw from their right paw, can bark on command and rollover. 

Your puppy group sounds very good, make use of it as much as possible. :thumbup1: Has your breeder given you any advice?

Good luck.

Sarah
Mansiya Manchester Terriers


----------

